# BBS RX-II's torque spec?



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

Just wonderin if anyone would know the torque spec for these wheels, just had the wheels powdered and lips done, but need the proper spec for the studs so I can get them back together.
THX.


_Modified by TTime at 6:13 AM 3-28-2006_


----------



## EODTEK (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX-II's torque spec? (TTime)*

88 ft.lbs.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: BBS RX-II's torque spec? (EODTEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EODTEK* »_88 ft.lbs.

88 ft/lbs will snap those little bolts








thats our wheel bolt torque specs


----------



## a67driver (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: BBS RX-II's torque spec? (trixx)*

if i remember right it is 14 ftlbs


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: BBS RX-II's torque spec? (a67driver)*

Well I finally called BBS...their tech guy has told me 21lbs. and one drop of blue lock tight.


_Modified by TTime at 10:40 PM 4-6-2006_


----------

